# Preposition Question, suv



## icor1031

tekvov esti suv avthrwpoS

The preposition suv means 'with,' in the dative case.
AnthrwpoS is nominative.

The preposition does not agree with the object of preopositon, avthropoS .. And there is already a subject, tekvov.

Shouldn't it be avthropw?

Is this an error in my book, or did I miss something?

Thanks!


----------



## Perseas

Hi,

how is it written in your book? Is it so?
 "τέκνον ἔστι σύν ἄνθρωπος "
You can type your sentence here: http://www.lexilogos.com/keyboard/greek_ancient.htm

Is this sentence a part of a greater text or not?


----------



## icor1031

There's 1 less mark over the epislon in esti. Otherwise, it is exactly like that.

And no, it's not part of a greater text. This is the entire text. 

Thanks.



Perseas said:


> Hi,
> 
> how is it written in your book? Is it so?
> "τέκνον ἔστι σύν ἄνθρωπος "
> You can type your sentence here: http://www.lexilogos.com/keyboard/greek_ancient.htm
> 
> Is this sentence a part of a greater text or not?


----------



## Perseas

The preposition _σύν_ takes dative case, so yes normally it should be _σύν ἀνθρώπῳ_.
A dative would not be necessary when _σύν_ is an adverb meaning _together, at once, besides, also_. You can look in LS dictionary *(**C.)*. I' m not sure though that there is this case here.


----------



## orthophron

Hi guys. 
Can't it be "τέκνον ἐστι συνάνθρωπος" ?


----------



## icor1031

Thank you.



Perseas said:


> The preposition _σύν_ takes dative case, so yes normally it should be _σύν ἀνθρώπῳ_.


----------



## orthophron

> tekvov esti suv avthrwpoS


The inquirer says there is no context. So, the sentence itself would make sense if it was assumed that just a space has slipped into the text. If so, it looks like being the definition of the word "τέκνον". The word "τέκνον" was used not only by parents or teachers when addressing children in an affectionate way, but between colleagues as well. Remember Julius Ceasar's last words "και συ τέκνον Βρούτε;"
So it is like saying: "τέκνον is the fellow man (συνάνθρωπος)". You see my point?


----------



## Crookshanks

I agree with orthophron, since "τέκνον ἔστι σύν ἄνθρωπος" cannot stand by itself (the sentence lacks a subject); whereas if we say "τέκνον εστί συνάνθρωπος" then we have a full sentence with a subject, verb and complement.


----------

